
There is No Legal Mechanism to Put Something in the Public Domain - Donzo
http://www.rosenlaw.com/lj16.htm
======
payne92
This article is slightly misleading. It says "Under basic contract law, a gift
cannot be enforced."

The _promise_ of a gift cannot be enforced. But, once a gift is delivered and
accepted, it cannot be taken back.

If Developer Dan offers his software for free, to use as you wish, no strings
attached AND you download and use it (clearly "delivered and accepted") he
cannot decide later you can't use his software.

He could decide later he wants to stop giving it away (to new people). But
even in that scenario, YOU have a reasonable argument that YOU are entitled
give his software away to anyone you wish.

